# Is SCB building a new boat?



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

I've heard SCB may be building a new hull, any info.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Maybe Eric will chime in....


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Its something to compete more in the shallow water boat market is all I've heard as of yet.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Knowing what Eric builds, im sure he has more than one new hull design in the works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im sure it will be one fine ride that I can say


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

19' Stingray? 24' v bottom? Modified Stingray that runs in the 90 mph range? Shallow water cat? I can't wait to see what Eric is building.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

He had a new v hull on here a while back he was testing.


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

*???? ERIC SCB*

waiting for answers heard the same thing from several guys who have stingrays up for sale and fish tourneys that it is going to b SHALLOW DRAFT and of course SCB FAST and SMOOTH RIDE

:brew:


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

I saw the new hull after a test run in Rockport this morning. It had a 250 Merc on a key-slot transom and the notches in the bottom sides of the hull. It looks fast as all SCB's do and should be a shallow runner.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

any pics or numbers yet?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Eric has been unusually quiet about this one. I bet it is going to be pure boat pron to look at and of course a serious performer.

Eric come on, toss us chumps some crumbs at least.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Well no wonder I've seen a few Scb's for sale. There gettin ready!


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Cajun76 said:


> I saw the new hull after a test run in Rockport this morning. It had a 250 Merc on a key-slot transom and the notches in the bottom sides of the hull. It looks fast as all SCB's do and should be a shallow runner.


Why would SCB Factory, test a boat in Rock Port?


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

shooks said:


> Why would SCB Factory, test a boat in Rock Port?


That's how fast it is...

.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

It's so fast he left Kemah at 7:00 this morning and got to Rockport at 6:30.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Is Eric building a boat for Chuck Norris?


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Chuck Norris doesn't need a boat (walks on water), but if he did, it would be an SCB.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

shooks said:


> Is Eric building a boat for Chuck Norris?


I think it's for this guy


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Specks&Spots said:


> I think it's for this guy


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

This is getting good.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Eric is very quiet about this new project for sure. After talking to him a few times while he was throwing ideas around I got a good idea of what would be coming but once he actually started the new project he got very quiet about it all. With respect for him I won't throw out any guesses but the last time we spoke the only thing he would say was that he had some exciting things coming for 2012, definitely not his usual style but I like how the secrecy is building suspense. I know that Josh Finch asked for something better and faster for his new boat so I'm excited to see what comes out of the shop next.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

I heard Eric is building a boat for Kim Kardashian the only info that I know is it will have a BIG A** motor on it.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Eric is very quiet about this new project for sure. After talking to him a few times while he was throwing ideas around I got a good idea of what would be coming but once he actually started the new project he got very quiet about it all. With respect for him I won't throw out any guesses but the last time we spoke the only thing he would say was that he had some exciting things coming for 2012, definitely not his usual style but I like how the secrecy is building suspense. I* know that Josh Finch asked for something better and faster* for his new boat so I'm excited to see what comes out of the shop next.


that makes a lot of sense, beause 85 MPH just isn't fast enough for a bay boat...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

true kyle... I'd like to see something in the 110-115'ish MPH range, at least 30' long to accommodate a head, but it must float in 4" of water drifting fully loaded. Can't wait to see what is coming.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> true kyle... I'd like to see something in the 110-115'ish MPH range, at least 30' long to accommodate a head, but it must float in 4" of water drifting fully loaded. Can't wait to see what is coming.


What about the mileage? Needs to run on the thought of gas, right!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ReelWork said:


> What about the mileage? Needs to run on the thought of gas, right!


yes, and I'm thinking out of the box also.. cats are already old technology... v-hulls are ancient technology.... it's gonna be something different... maybe an elliptical hull that is jointed and moves in a fish swimming motion?? you can also work out on it and have less than 4% body fat even though you drink beer and soak croakers, AND.. it can accomodate more than 2 kids so anyone wanting to have a 3rd, 4th, etc. can just go ahead and have one without worrying about using their boat.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Hybrid... :rotfl:


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Hmmmm?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Where's the rocket launchers?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I bet Eric is eating this up....... Good advertisement!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

patwilson said:


> I bet Eric is eating this up....... Good advertisement!


Agreed!


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

*Seen it*

I have seen the prototype boat being I live in clear lake area and my boat is being rigged in his shop at this moment. I don't think it's a secret since you can go take a look at it when you drive by the shop. I know he is very busy on this hull and the regular work load. From the looks of the boat in my opinion he is tring to cover all angles of the boat demand, sweet looking, shallower running, fast, and chop eater! I'll let him post pictures and give details on the boat just in case he is tring to keep this one on the down low. So far the new boat looks awesome and I'm excited to see what the finish product is going to be.

Sure is awesome to live 5 minutes from the shop!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> true kyle... I'd like to see something in the 110-115'ish MPH range, at least 30' long to accommodate a head, but it must float in 4" of water drifting fully loaded. Can't wait to see what is coming.


But I thought you were looking for a fast boat?

Will it run on conventional fuels, or fusion energy?


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

The SCB factory has perfected cold fission.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Specks&Spots said:


> The SCB factory has perfected cold fission.


well that aint no good for us.. it's been f'n hot fission the last few months..


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I wonder if the SCB flux capacitor is an extra charge?


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

One things for sure... if Eric is building it and it's got the SCB brand on the side of the boat.. it's gonna be SAWEEETTT!!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

*SCB Recon*

SCB is working on a new hull and as you can see from the title, it is going to be called the Recon. It is not a replacement for the Stingray but an additional model to the SCB line. Eric set out to design a shallow hull (the stingray is very good in the shallows, but this is targeted towards the ultra shallow boat market). He wants a shallow draft boat that still runs pretty good on the top end.

They have made multiple changes to the original test hull and now have it very close to right at which point they'll build a mold and start making them. After getting it where he liked it, he took it to POC and Rockport for some on the water testing and ran it side by side with one of the other very popular shallow water cats right now to see how it compared.

The draft was almost identical - The Recon floated 1 boat length further when floating up on to a shallow flat with similar load and by the tape measure draft was about the same. The recon still floats a little nose up like other SCBs (not as much), so with a person or 2 on the bow it floats extremely shallow (in a true fishing scenario).

The shallow running ability is impressive - neither boat got stuck while testing but in a long stretch of water 4-6" deep the other boat was leaving a muddy prop wash (but running through it fine) while the recon never touched the bottom and had clean water behind it.

With very similar set up and loads, same motor and same prop, the recon was 5mph faster.

The ride is excellent - actually a little better than the stingray at most speeds which is almost unbelievable if you've spent some time on a SR.

Anyhow, I know this is all a little vague but bottom line is for those interested in one of the ultra shallow cat hulls, you are about to have another option that is likely a little faster and has SCB build and rig quality.

Give Eric/SCB a call and I'm sure you can get all the details you want.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Sounds kick butt! Can't wait to see it.......
Thanks Josh


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Cool name too...


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I think I need to go see it.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

How long, 22ft?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

FishAfrica said:


> How long, 22ft?


23'


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

What ever happened to the V hull he was working on ??


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

you never know with Eric.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Can we get a sneak peek pic already? dang, too much suspense here.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

jmack said:


> What ever happened to the V hull he was working on ??


the test hull is over by his shop still sitting there. He's so busy with Stingrays and now developing the Recon, there's not much time for the V-hull.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Very neat to hear of a boat builder who is actually developing their own designs and working diligently to perfect them, rather than just getting a mold of another companies boats and building yet another knockoff. Can't wait to see the new Recon.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

The Recon hull plug is almost perfect.

Funny thing about tooling is the more you work on the plug, the more you find to work on...but it is worth the extra effort and cost in the end.

SCB Factory


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

scb factory said:


> The Recon hull plug is almost perfect.
> 
> Funny thing about tooling is the more you work on the plug, the more you find to work on...but it is worth the extra effort and cost in the end.
> 
> SCB Factory


No doubt it will be sweet. Looking forward to going over to the shop for a visti!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*SCB RECON 23'8" - Sneek peek*

Almost ready to wet sand, polish to a high gloss, and build mold.

Merry Christmas 2Cool...


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Wow. 

That has alot going on. No wonder it took so long to get it perfect.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh...my...gosh! That is beyond sick. I have to just sit here and study the hull and lines to try to understand what is going on with the water flow across the surfaces. Incredibly complex. Eric must be a freakin' madman...I see ventilation with lift and a venturi tunnel. Compression and release. Look at the lines of the hull in the first image. This is a work of art. How many thousands of hours of work did it take to create? Just totally blown away...


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

is that joe mandolas hull if so going to tuff to get it rigged and wetsounds system all installed before the show so he can get it in his booth

nice work


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

All I want for Christmas is a Recon.....
That is frickin sweet!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

That thing is gonna scream with those steps.. Guessing this will be running north of 80 MPH with a 300. Eric, what are you expecting?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

: WOW!!!!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

wow! what does the waiting list look like for this thing?


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Nice*



scb factory said:


> Almost ready to wet sand, polish to a high gloss, and build mold.
> 
> Merry Christmas 2Cool...


Looks like a great design...when do you expect the first one to be done, and any prelim performance numbers?


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

it LOOKS like a 100 mph boat...


----------



## cw (Dec 1, 2011)

*Recon!!!!*



scb factory said:


> Almost ready to wet sand, polish to a high gloss, and build mold.
> 
> Merry Christmas 2Cool...


Totally Impressed!Very nice!Looks like it needs a 15" 340 on it!


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

should we expect to see one of these with a F350 or Verado 350 on it?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Dgeddings said:


> should we expect to see one of these with a F350 or Verado 350 on it?


That's a lot of weight...


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Not that any of this is impossible but the main purpose of this hull is to get shallower. The fact that it will run well on the top end and ride like a dream is great too but shallower draft, hole shot, and running is the purpose and intent of this hull as compared to the stingray. The Stingray will be faster, the recon will be shallower, both ride great and built with SCB quality (with that said - Recon still be faster than most....).


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Perfect reply Josh.

The Recon is all about going very shallow, and silky smooth ride with extreme efficient hull design.

Standard 200-250 hp is target market, but have a few scheduled to rig out with Merc Racing 300XS.

SCB Factory


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hey scb factory.. I see you're a sponsor now.. congrats!

Can't wait to see some videos of this thing. Always enjoy your work.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> Hey scb factory.. I see you're a sponsor now.. congrats!
> 
> Can't wait to see some videos of this thing. Always enjoy your work.


SCB Factory is a proud 2Cool sponsor, now well into my second year.

Where you been J?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

scb factory
Where you been J? ;)[/QUOTE said:


> He's trying to get that Brown Ring off his neck


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Are you guys going to produce anymore sportjet powered boats? if so I may be interested I used to have a 22' sportjet rig and I'm starting to miss it


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

It is going to be tedious to roll the mats in to all the transitions and small radius' in the bottom of that hull so as to not have any small air pockets.

Looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I never noticed it before.. sorry. Did you just get the symbol under your name then? Man, where have I been is right if it's been there all long.


----------



## jrb007 (Feb 24, 2010)

speechless when viewing the pics of hull...cant wait to see more pics ! scb's are extraordinary in style, appearance, and performance. haven't got the chance to ride in one yet just have seen a couple crossing the flats & intracoastal.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Stuart said:


> It is going to be tedious to roll the mats in to all the transitions and small radius' in the bottom of that hull so as to not have any small air pockets.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the final product.


It does look like it will be very difficult to build due to the intricate design of the hull. Lots of man-hours and very precise resin catalyzing...or is there some new technology (vacuum-bagging etc) that would help eliminate trapped air in the lamination?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

My lamination team are Masters of their trade, and paid accordingly. They can handle with ease. It is amazing to watch them work.

We do not hire "bodies".


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

I plan on going by the shop to visit. Definitely want to see the craftsmen in action. Like to see the laminating schedule, materials etc. A boat like this represents a substantial financial outlay so it is necessary to really check it out. 

Really beautiful well finished boats.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

scb factory said:


> SCB Factory is a proud 2Cool sponsor, now well into my second year.
> 
> Where you been J?


he's usually so jacked up on a combination of 5 hour energy drinks, fiber cereal and spray paint fumes, he doesn't know what's going on.....


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Here it is David. Go back to page 5.


----------

